# 115gl Finally Finished



## Darks!de (Nov 16, 2004)

Well guys, it has been in progress since January, but now I can finally say that the tank is 100% complete (except for a few more plants :wink.

This is my vision of what I wanted it to look like:









And this is the completed project:



























Luke


----------



## kleinhanz (Oct 18, 2004)

That looks REALLY NICE Luke!! Stuff it full of plants and you got yourself a show-tank!!!

I love the back drip-wall and the substrate.


----------



## amphibianfreak (Jul 21, 2004)

Looks really great!


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2005)

i like it Luke! i like how its not cram full of plants. a few more strategically placed wont hurt the efeect of course, but i like how it looks like a small spot in the woods. not totally overgrown, but still plenty of hiding spots and cover. its great!!!


----------



## josh_r (Feb 4, 2005)

dang thats bad!!!!! i really like it! excellent job luke!


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

I really like it.
Looks spacious...as a large tank should.
More plants, etc. Would give more usable space for the frogs though, but I don't think I'd change much...when those broms start to pup, it should become quite "cozy".
What are you using for lights?


----------



## Darks!de (Nov 16, 2004)

3 x 96w CF's. I'll get pics of the hood and the inside cabinet up in the next few days.

Luke


----------



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

Geez luke, you went all out. And I thought my 75 was nice :? It looks pretty darn rad man.

Ed


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2005)

WOW. That is really, really nice. And really true to your sketch. What a great looking tank.


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2005)

looks awesome luke! certainly looks lonely tho with out plants. I think a pothos would look nice?


----------



## lacerta (Aug 27, 2004)

Great Job ! But I got to ask: Did you build the glass tank yourself ? I love the side access. How do you prevent heat buildup from the CF's ? Muffin fan in the hood ? Definately inspirational. Thanks for posting.
George


----------



## Darks!de (Nov 16, 2004)

The tank is from glasscages.com. I gave them custom dimensions, side door, bulkhead hole sizes, and they built me it. They are really awesome to work with and can practically do anything you want.

As to the heat, I have a 2" screen across the top front of the tank. I have to keep the hood lid open to prevent the temp from going over 100F, just closed it for the pic. In the next few days I will be adding a fan to blow in cool air from the room across the front pane to keep fog down, and 2 heat vents in the top of the lid to allow the trapped hot air to escape.

Pics coming soon.

Luke


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2005)

*I thought Id never see it finished!*

Wow, I remember a few months ago when you asked about the waterfall and I was thinking to myself, man thats going to be a sweet tank! Then I didnt see anything else for a while and kind of forgot about it. Now, here it is and Im totally blown away! I cant wait to see how it grows in; with 288 watts of light, you should be seeing lots of growth really soon. Keep those plants wet! Do you have a misting system? Ive noticed that my plants need to be misted several times a day to keep them wet as the power compacts I have dry them out pretty fast despite the 6 cooling fans the fixture has. Anyway, keep us posted! Peace
-David


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

Great looking tank!

How'd you get the steep sides near the water feature? I had some problems with soil collapsing when I tried to do steep sides in my first tank.


----------



## Darks!de (Nov 16, 2004)

The steep sides are great stuff covered in brown silicone and then fine gravel.

Luke


----------



## Darks!de (Nov 16, 2004)

Here are some more pics:

This is the top of the hood with the three ballasts and two heat vents.









Here is the inside of the hoods. You can clearly see the two 5000k and the 6700k bulbs.









Four nozzles from the MistKing system are setup in OP4 acrylic.









Here is inside front of the cabinet. You can see the 10g sump, the surge protector, timers, and a bunch of other junk that I haven't cleaned up yet.









Here is one of the two lower drawers which will be used to hold FF cultures. Nine pint masons fit in each drawer.









This is the back door on the side. It holds a 6.3g container for distilled water which is used for misting. You can also see the MistKing pump above it.









Enjoy.

Luke


----------



## Darks!de (Nov 16, 2004)

Added some more plants and some more wood.





Luke


----------



## fleenor1 (Feb 18, 2005)

Hey Luke,
What is the corde in the second picture of your viv?


----------



## Darks!de (Nov 16, 2004)

Temporary probe for temp and humidity guage.

Luke


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2005)

What kind of wood is that up front?


----------



## fleenor1 (Feb 18, 2005)

Luke,
That is an awsome viv.
I have a 150 gallon glass tank sitting un-used in my garage that I am itching to turn into a viv.
That will have to be my long term project though. I want to do it right.


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2005)

how big are those misting nozzles? they dont look that big, but its hard to get an idea. im geting the same ones and wondering how far into the tnak they stick.

any chance for a pic with some type of reference?

i see you didnt take long to get some more plants in there 


*EDIT* 
i just clicked the pic and can see them fine in the bigger version. i think i will be very pleased with those


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Yup that is bad ass.... Very nice.


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

*Looks Awesome!*

I wouldn't worry too much about the tank looking kinda bare, it will grow in. Great job!


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

*also...*

How about a cost breakdown?


----------



## Darks!de (Nov 16, 2004)

How about not lol. I'm not sure exactly, but including everything in the tank and the cabinet I would say somewhere between $700-900.

Luke


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

lol, ya - kinda scary isn't it.

Let me be more specific: The tank (from glass cages).

also - did you get the tank built to terrarium or aquarium specifications?


----------



## Darks!de (Nov 16, 2004)

Tank was built to terrarium specs. I would get aquarium only if you were going to fill it with water all the way up. They say the terrariums aren't made to hold water, but as long as it isn't a lot they will hold it fine.

The tank is custom 36 x 24 x 30, with a flip down door on the left side. I had them drill the holes in it which were $20 each :?, but I didn't want to risk breaking the tank. It was around $225. The higher price is due to the custom dimensions, holes, custom door, and transport to the show where I picked it up. If you're looking for a viv from them, the standard sizes they offer are around $1 per gallon, so it's very cheap. They are also really cool to talk with and will build anything you want, very costumizable.

Luke


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

Luke,

Thanks - I have heard nothing but positive things about their company.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2005)

How about the cabinet? Did it come from glasscages, too? Your setup is looking awesome for a brand new viv. I can't wait to see what it looks like once it grows in a bit.


----------



## Darks!de (Nov 16, 2004)

I built the cabinet and hood. But glasscages does build custom cabinets and hoods also.

Luke


----------

